# WTB Camper



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looker for a bumper pull for around $2.5k. PM if you have one you are wanting to part with. Thanks


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Willing to go up to around $3500 or so


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Still looking


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This guy was selling one for $2500 on Facebook 
*30' travel trailer for sale. Great for deer camp or fourwheeler rides. $2700 obo price is negotiable. NO TRADES!*

https://www.facebook.com/ricky.bumgardner


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Found one thanks!


----------

